# A quick pre Christmas wash



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

A quick pre Christmas wash, scrubs up well for a 13 year motor


----------



## buffalo4 (Dec 10, 2015)

looks beaut


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,* Very Nice.* 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks fellas


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Very nice indeed! 8) 
Do you use a polishing machine?


----------



## Jockinthebox (Nov 22, 2014)

No polishing machine
Snow foam( karcher) not great if honest
Power rinse
2 bucket wash with autoglym shampoo
Power rinse
Hand dried
Then polished with autoglym quick detailing spray


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Jockinthebox! Result is magnificent!


----------

